# what do you feed your lurcher or sighthound?



## tobiano1984 (2 March 2016)

Just out of interest really...there seems to be so much choice now! My girl is rising 8 now, she's predominantly fed on raw diet, however we're getting a second lurcher probably tomorrow and I'm not sure I can keep up with a wholly raw diet for 2 of them until we get a bigger freezer! I struggle to keep it stocked for one as it's not very big...so I think we may need to get some dry food as well (yes I know mixing raw and dry can be bad but never had a problem with it in the past). My current dog used to be on Chudley's working crunch without issue, but now she's approaching Senior status I'm not sure if she needs something a bit more - do lurchers generally suit working dog food because of the higher protein? Can't remember who recommended it and why!

Anyway - it would be interesting to hear what you all feed - please state age and type and what you feed 

x


----------



## Leo Walker (2 March 2016)

3.5yr old, and old! Not sure how old but I think 10 or so. Both whippety type lurchers. The younger one is working bred whippet, so almsot all whippet with a dash of something else. The older one is whippet/saluki/collie of some sort.  Both raw fed. We have a dedicated freezer in the cupboard under the stairs. There would be calls to the RSPCA if I fed anything else.


----------



## Jingleballs (2 March 2016)

Mine is raw fed too - probably not what you want to hear!  We have an extra chest freezer in the garage for her food although it doesn't take up that much room.

We use the natures menu stuff from PAH plus some raw chicken wings and some sardines/tuna mixed in for variety.

Oh and she's approximately 3 years old - lurcher - we think greyhound x collie x ??


----------



## leflynn (2 March 2016)

9.5 yr old greyhound, fed on skinners duck and rice with half a tin of sardines on his breakfast   Plus the odd venison chew, pigs ear and bone form the butcher


----------



## tobiano1984 (2 March 2016)

Jingleballs said:



			Mine is raw fed too - probably not what you want to hear!  We have an extra chest freezer in the garage for her food although it doesn't take up that much room.

We use the natures menu stuff from PAH plus some raw chicken wings and some sardines/tuna mixed in for variety.

Oh and she's approximately 3 years old - lurcher - we think greyhound x collie x ??
		
Click to expand...

The natures menu packets are pretty space efficient in the freezer, it's the bones that take up so much room..! Unfortunately mine doesn't even bother chew wings/thighs - at best maybe one crunch, so needs something more substantial to give her teeth a workout.


----------



## Leo Walker (2 March 2016)

You can get boxes of ribs that fit in a small shelf/drawer. I buy things from Morrisons. They often have ribs on offer and small packets of bones, which are effectively ribs with a tiny bit less meat onee. Mine are also sensible and small enough to daintly nibble on the bigger bones. Might be a no go if yours is a bit more gungho!


----------



## Clodagh (2 March 2016)

Skinners duck or salmon and rice. Raw eggs. Anything she can steal. Sardines once a week. She is over 15 and looks great.


----------



## Alec Swan (2 March 2016)

The basis is Dr. John's silver and it's topped up with kitchen scraps which include cooked chicken carcasses,  fish skins,  toast crusts complete with butter on them,  and just about anything else including gravy from roasts and green veg.  At a recent veterinary visit,  the attending vet said that he could be used as an anatomy lesson for students,  he's that well muscled and proportioned.  From thereon in though,  the consultation didn't go too well! 

Alec.


----------



## Annette4 (2 March 2016)

Skinners duck and rice here


----------



## {97702} (2 March 2016)

4 greyhounds - one aged 12 years and 8 months, two aged 9 years, one aged approx 8 years (she is technically a whippet x greyhound so not tattooed) 

They used to be fed solely on raw from Manifold Valley Meats (fabulous supplier, excellent quality and lovely people!) until I became single then I couldn't afford the £150-£200 a month bill so now I feed them 3-4 days on Skinners Duck and Rice and 3-4 days on raw each week


----------



## planete (2 March 2016)

One four year old male saluki/greyhound x whippet, 24.5", one five year old neutered bitch, collie x saluki,24", one two year old neutered female, 24", saluki/beddie/greyhound.  All fed on Skinners Duck and rice plus chicken necks or wings am, a raw egg, sardines in oil or whole minced chicken or fatty beef occasionally.  For evening meals I add 100gr of Chappie original.  Scraps from meals as well.  The collie x bitch needs only two cups of Skinners a day whereas the other two need three.

The four year old male and the collie x. (I have been wanting to post this picture somewhere for ages, sorry!)


----------



## druid (2 March 2016)

Red Mills Engage Duck and Rice plus some 100% meat canned food/minced tripe/sardines/sprats/eggs


----------



## Clodagh (3 March 2016)

planete said:



			One four year old male saluki/greyhound x whippet, 24.5", one five year old neutered bitch, collie x saluki,24", one two year old neutered female, 24", saluki/beddie/greyhound.  All fed on Skinners Duck and rice plus chicken necks or wings am, a raw egg, sardines in oil or whole minced chicken or fatty beef occasionally.  For evening meals I add 100gr of Chappie original.  Scraps from meals as well.  The collie x bitch needs only two cups of Skinners a day whereas the other two need three.

The four year old male and the collie x. (I have been wanting to post this picture somewhere for ages, sorry!)






Click to expand...


Gorgeous dogs, and a stunning colour.


----------



## Alec Swan (3 March 2016)

planete said:



			..

The four year old male and the collie x. 






Click to expand...

The dog nearest bears a striking resemblance to ours except that yours has rather better conformation than ours!  Our dog Dave is perhaps a little more course!  You have a very smart dog with what looks to be a lovely back.

Alec.


----------



## CrazyMare (5 March 2016)

Our greyhound has Burns Pork and potato food with cereal free meat or sardines added at night. She looks really well and has maintained her weight on this.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 March 2016)

my lurcher is 12 yr old whippet/bearded collie/bedlington and I feed james wellbeloved turkey and rice kibble senior , with either jw turkey and rice pouch or pilchards in tomato sauce or tuna in spring water or sardines in tomato sauce or cooked chicken or coley.  she looks great is lively on walks(sleeps the rest of the day!!) and keeps her stomach settled as she is a bit delicate in that area...she is not spoilt much!!!!  my collie cross is fed the same and also looks great....


----------



## JumpingJacks (5 March 2016)

I have 4 working lurchers they all are fed on gain 28 with a mixture of raw -tripe,chicken,lamb and eggs etc. they also get cod liver a couple of times a week. My old retired lurcher has never looked better since swapping onto this high protein food . It is also cheap at £14.00 a bag . My pointer and terriers are also fed on it as they all are looking so well I don't want to change their diets. We will drop down to gain 20 in the summer which is a little less protein .


----------



## 2Greys (5 March 2016)

I've 2 greyhounds (10 & 8) a bull lurcher (10) & a mastiff/boxer/ staffy mutt (18mth). They have lukullus dry (zooplus) which is cold pressed or autarky salmon if its a skint month,  I've only a tiny freezer so raw wouldn't be an option.


----------



## Llanali (7 March 2016)

My salukis have Wainwright's as a base, with any left overs, any stolen bounty and anything the toddler passes under the table. We include eggs, tuna, green veg, mince as and when. I never feed Ham or bacon, but they do love marmite toast crusts!


----------

